# Touching Cell Phones



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a question, for those who are wise in the ways of electronics------I am seeing ads, on the T V, that show 2 people touching their cell phones, one to the other, and information/videos/whatever is immediately passed

How does that work, and does that now mean, that one can take their spouses phone, touch it to their phone, and all the info., on the phone will transfer over----if that is the case, that means, one can transfer info then take their time, and look at it, and figure out what is there, in the way of texts, pics, videos, calls----that would be a huge boon for those needing to be detectives, and hopefully, will make the cheaters think twice before using their phone ----somebody who knows clue me in!!!!!


----------



## onemic (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish it was that simple. I belive what you saw was an app called bump. You can share a contact or a link or some lil bullsh*t information. 
Nothing to do with what I belive you would want to know. The user must choose and select what they would like to share. 
If your trying to spy this is not your tool of choice. Try vars, key loggers, phone tap programs etc...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Just trying to see what these ads are all about, and get some possibly helpful info, out to those, who in many cases need help very badly---thx for the info.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's similar to a blue tooth connection. In the old days we had to line up the 'eye' on both computers to transfer data.

now I guess ipad does it with a bump. There must be a way to designate what data a person wants transferred to the other cell.

I've programmed radio communications in pdas that do this.


----------



## onemic (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey maybe it's something else. If you have a smart phone give it a shot if its free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

It's probably fairly limited in what you transfer. And probably won't share across platforms easily, Apple just doesn't like to play nice, and they think they still own your iPhone after you pay for it.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

It's a Samsung Galaxy S3 feature. You can't do it with "any" phone, just to Galaxies. Both phones have to be set up for it and you transfer whatever is the "active" screen. 

As in if they have a picture or video open on their phone and put their phone next to someone else it will transfer the file. You can't steal info though.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Too bad---it was a nice thought tho----hey happy holidays to everyone----I know lots of you hurt, and this is a tuff time of year for many---and there are horrible things happening, as in portland and newtown---but it is a wonderful time of the year---so happy holidays to all of you


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Dad&Hubby said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S3 feature. You can't do it with "any" phone, just to Galaxies. Both phones have to be set up for it and you transfer whatever is the "active" screen.
> 
> As in if they have a picture or video open on their phone and put their phone next to someone else it will transfer the file. You can't steal info though.


This is my dad's dream phone. The technical capabilities are amazing! Yup - but you can only do it with other similarly capable phones, and what you can access would be limited. Unfortunately...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I do know a couple of people who have that "bump" app, and they don't have Galaxy S3... just cheaper androids... they can transfer files to each other with that app. Unfortunately, they said it also is hit or miss anyway.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S3 feature. You can't do it with "any" phone, just to Galaxies. Both phones have to be set up for it and you transfer whatever is the "active" screen.
> 
> As in if they have a picture or video open on their phone and put their phone next to someone else it will transfer the file. You can't steal info though.


Great! I could transfer data with my wife's phone! Only she's an Apple Babe and I'm an Android chap!  Oh, well!


----------

